
The Urge – why do we (or at least I) have this urge to create? - jedimastert
https://amtunlimited.github.io/2020/06/14/the-urge.html
======
jedimastert
With the recent push on HN about blogs, I wanted to revisit my own. This is a
post I had lying around about my own urge create. For me specifically, this is
art and music, but it might ring true for some people here.

